# Intel i5 9300h (Lenovo L340)



## Droze (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi everybody im Just A Bit confused on the settings on this app. it would be a pleasure if someone could help me find out if one of the settings i ticked was wrong.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 23, 2021)

You set the turbo ratio limits to 32 instead of 40 so your CPU is running 800 MHz slower than it should be. If your laptop is running too hot, fix the problem. You have a CPU that is rated to 45W. At 36W, your CPU is on the verge of thermal throttling. Replace the thermal paste and clean your laptop out. 

In the Options window, if the PROCHOT Offset setting is not locked, you can reduce this offset to increase the thermal throttling temperature of your CPU. The Intel default for this setting is 0.

Your screenshot shows that your Package C States are locked to C10. If this register is locked, there is no reason to use ThrottleStop to Request C1. Set the Request back to C10 so ThrottleStop does not waste its time trying to change a setting in your CPU that is locked. 

I would check the TPL Speed Shift box so the Min and Max values are maintained in the CPU. I would clear the Disable Power Limit Control box so the MSR power limits are maintained within the CPU. 

I do not think the Non Turbo Ratio is used when Speed Shift is enabled. There is probably no need to Lock this but it will probably not hurt anything if you do lock it.


----------



## Droze (Aug 24, 2021)

Alright i changed some of the settings.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 24, 2021)

The core and cache offset voltages do not have to be set equal to each other. Were you having any problems with your original settings of -125 mV cache and -250 mV core? If this was not causing any stability problems then it is OK. Most people use -125 mV cache and -175 mV to -200 mV for the core. Whatever works and is 100% game stable is best.


----------



## Droze (Aug 24, 2021)

Yeah I have to test it a bit but seems alright on -125 both


----------

